# Because it's the Christmas Season...!



## MartialMasters (Dec 26, 2015)

Last year at a Christmas show I was helping in, a friend from Academie Duello and I decided to have fun and do a real crowd-pleaser. I'm not on their demo team, but I know how to do choreo...and was good for the role:
He's 6'7", over 260 pounds. I'm 5'6", under 160 pounds.
So, just for a laugh, here's a re-enactment of the Mountain and Viper fight from Game of Thrones (with the dialogue softened a bit to make it more family-friendly).
FIGHT

Merry Christmas (11 more of the 12 days to go)!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 26, 2015)

Your left out the part where he crushes your head like a grape with his bare hands. Where is your commitment to the role?


----------



## MartialMasters (Dec 26, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Your left out the part where he crushes your head like a grape with his bare hands. Where is your commitment to the role?


We had to do multiple shows, so I had to keep my head intact!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 26, 2015)

MartialMasters said:


> We had to do multiple shows, so I had to keep my head intact!


Just keep some superglue on hand so you can reassemble your noggin in-between shows.


----------

